# String algae



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a tiny bit of string algae starting in one of my tanks, should i increase the waters current? and I was wondering do S.A.E's eat any of the string algae?

its not alot.. yet i wanna take care of it before its out of controll

thanks


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

joe said:


> I have a tiny bit of string algae starting in one of my tanks, should i increase the waters current? and I was wondering do S.A.E's eat any of the string algae?
> 
> its not alot.. yet i wanna take care of it before its out of controll
> 
> thanks


i believe amanos eat those types.. and they are a safer bet, as most people dont like SAEs when they get large.
i found increased current does help - sorta - but clean water helps too. ive done large water changes and they die off.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

amanos will not eat it unless you starve them for 1 week or more in a bucket  I had a huge string algae problem for months and my amanos just kept getting stuck in it trying to swim for my the food i put for my crs.


----------



## rastafarian (Jun 24, 2012)

I have this kind of algae for months especially on moss. I dont think that amano shrimps will help you with this algae, i dont know if SAE will help u also, but i want to tell u that if u try SAE and u have moss in your tank,SAE will eat your moss also,it happen to me.
I will tell u what steps i did and now the algae is less.
1)Clean water and bigger water changes

2)Clean filter materials,if u dont clean the materials of your filter the seeds of algae remains in them and the problem remains.

3)Clean the algae with toothbrush.Take a new clean toothbrush and clean as much algae as u can with it,it makes very good job with this kind of hair algaes.

if u want to get rid of this algae, u have to find why u have this algae and fix it,maybe it is something with your water parameters or with your lighting.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

mollies are supposed to eat them
i've been meaning to get one to try


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

starving amanos work  but also certain barbs and yes mollies eat them too. but i dont recommend getting creatures to treat an algae outbreak lol, just make sure the waters clean and when it stabilizes the algae will disappear by themselves.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

default said:


> starving amanos work  but also certain barbs and yes mollies eat them too. but i dont recommend getting creatures to treat an algae outbreak lol, just make sure the waters clean and when it stabilizes the algae will disappear by themselves.


If your dealing with thread hair type algae. Long slimy strands then you must physically remove it once everything is in check. It will not go away by itself. If its tiny hairy algae it will.

Cut lights 1/2, water changes with RO water, and aggressive manual removal will help alot.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> If your dealing with thread hair type algae. Long slimy strands then you must physically remove it once everything is in check. It will not go away by itself. If its tiny hairy algae it will.
> 
> Cut lights 1/2, water changes with RO water, and aggressive manual removal will help alot.


clean water and stable conditions after finding the cause of the problem solved it for me. if you are "agressively" removing it manually then you didnt find the source of the issue.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

default said:


> clean water and stable conditions after finding the cause of the problem solved it for me. if you are "agressively" removing it manually then you didnt find the source of the issue.


right, but once you get the right balance of CO2, lights, and fertz and manually remove the physical algae it wont come back.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> right, but once you get the right balance of CO2, lights, and fertz and manually remove the physical algae it wont come back.


guess that works. mine just turned white and disappeared - algae coleslaw in my filter i guess


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

default said:


> guess that works. mine just turned white and disappeared - algae coleslaw in my filter i guess


Lol my thread algae was thick and just did not want to die.

Get params in check/balance, manual removal of large algae debris, clean filter, decent size water changes and you should be good to go


----------

